# Zypries in Steinbrücks "Kompetenzteam" als Verbraucherschutzministerin vorgesehen



## Nicko1998 (27 Mai 2013)

Das darf nicht wahr sein!


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Mai 2013)

Das darf nicht wahr sein!

Hört hört:


> "Ich will dazu beitragen, dass der komplexe Alltag der Bürgerinnen und Bürger durchschaubarer wird. Für mich ist gute Verbraucherpolitik ein wesentlicher Bestandteil einer gerechten und solidarischen Gesellschaft."


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2013)

*Bilderberger Steinbrück gegen Bilderberger Merkel Die Show fürs Wahlvolk kann beginnen!*

*Nur eine Verschwörungstheorie?*


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2013)

Hmmmm. Ich hab mich getäuscht.
Ich dachte eigentlich, das wären die Piraten, die ihr eigenes Schiff versenken...


----------

